
Introduction to Abject-Oriented Programming - aliasaria
http://typicalprogrammer.com/?p=8
======
ams6110
I worked in a place that used the "inheritance by copying working code"
technique. It was a web app in ASP; each page was basically a stand-alone
mini-app that had been copied from some other working page and then modified.
Since we had no unit tests, there was one benefit, and that was that you could
change the code on a page and be fairly certain that you would not affect any
other pages.

------
billswift
I have to wonder about the commenters that took it seriously but only objected
to 1 or 2 things; do they actually use the rest of the method?

~~~
caffeine
Yes; the true humour is in the comments.

------
gaius
The comments on that are amazing!

------
coliveira
Great article!

